# Chinese 58cc nightmare saw



## Müller (Sep 28, 2022)

That must be the worst cutting 58cc saw I've ever seen. What are they even doing there? Video is with the pictures.









[Hot Item] 58cc Gasoline Chain Saw Machine


Saw Type: Chain Saw Application: Wood Saw Brand: Jusen Type: Portable Power Source: Petrol / Gas Customized: Non-Customized



chinajusen.en.made-in-china.com


----------



## Ryk (Sep 29, 2022)

a bow saw would have been quicker.
Obviously blunt even for a tin pot saw.
and working as a team the guy at the back would have been limbless pretty fast. 
I'll buy a dozen  Maybe not


----------



## PEK (Sep 29, 2022)

Oh dear, how not to do it video, they all looked like school kids. The bar is hotting up and smoking nicely.


----------



## Bango Skank (Sep 29, 2022)

The saw itself might be alright, but that chain is beyond screwed. That was painful to watch.


While watching those retards push on the spar, it was a great comfort to know that under no circumstances could they possibly get cut badly.


----------



## trains (Sep 29, 2022)




----------

